
Planning a Morrowind all-faction speedrun with simulated annealing, part 3 - mildbyte
https://kimonote.com/@mildbyte/travelling-murderer-problem-planning-a-morrowind-all-faction-speedrun-with-simulated-annealing-part-3-46455/
======
mkirklions
That was a lot of fun to read.

I am finally getting to the point in my programming abilities where I have the
confidence to solve problems like this.

"throw something together" never is that easy, but its getting easier.

~~~
mortdeus
I know right. I look at this kind of stuff and im just like, man people are
thinking about problems alot cooler than i am.

~~~
49bc
In your free time you can think about any cool problems you want.

It’s always fun to bring cool _solutions_ back to work from my own personal
weekend hacking.

------
gspetr
What's interesting here is that the game's addons (or expansions) can "solve"
a big problem in a vanilla-only game, i.e.

>The bad news is that these trainers won't train skills above their governing
attributes. Raising attributes requires levelling and levelling in Morrowind
is a very long story.

This is solved in Mournhold, where you can learn the "Damage Skill" spell and
artificially briefly lower your skill by 100 to 0 for 1 second and in that 1
second you talk to the trainer and get the training using that exploit from
even the worst trainer of any skill.

------
armenarmen
As a kid I logged hundreds of hours in Vvardenfell, and I love this series of
articles, thanks OP

------
misnome
I fuzzily remember a scroll near the start that let you jump over about 1/3 of
the map, which you could survive with timed use of even a 1/2 second levitate.

Would this help any of the longer walks? Or does speed+levitation mostly beat
it anyway?

~~~
nickbarnwell
It was a quest called "A Falling Wizard"; the scroll was the "Scroll of
Icarian Flight". I spent wayyyyy too many hours of my childhood playing
Morrowing. There's a human speed run that relies on it for a blazing fast
~3min completion of the main quest: [https://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/04/this-
morrowind-speed-run-t...](https://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/04/this-morrowind-
speed-run-takes-just-3-minutes-and-22-seconds/)

Source:
[http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/A_Falling_Wizard](http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/A_Falling_Wizard)

~~~
blattimwind
Better source:
[https://en.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:A_Falling_Wizard](https://en.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:A_Falling_Wizard)

------
hsljekskfh
when i read the first couple posts i was already thinking that mark/recall
would be a huge extra step of complexity. adding mark and recall to the
simplest traveling salesman problem is already a pretty challenging thing to
comprehend. glad this guy didn’t just skip it because it doesn’t fit into
traditional cs graph theory.

